# my dad talk way too much



## jayz13579 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hes a business man and he can talk for hours without stopping. I don't want to be hating but sometimes I wonder if I started to have SA and communication problems because he talks too much. He takes control of the conversation when talking to me so I rarely had much practices when I was young. Now I don't know if its because of anxiety or I got dumber. When he was speaking to me for hours about business ideas, my head is hurting from his non stop talking. Im not sure if the long talk actually drives my anxiety up.


----------



## Mitochondria (Aug 7, 2015)

Well does he know he talks a lot? 
Have you ever tried saying, 'Hey dad I love you but you talk a bit to much?'


----------

